# Fayette county



## jblack9 (Apr 26, 2014)

Central Illinois found 28 blacks and 2 grays today


----------



## draystan83 (Apr 26, 2014)

Found about 25 today all on the edge of the woods. Nothing on hillsides or by creeks. Weird


----------

